# Survivor - 9/18/13 - Season Premiere



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Is it too early to say that I'm already hating this season? Waaaaay too gimmicky. Voting off two people immediately without letting them even play the game? Terrible. Ruppert being the big hero, while the other dude didn't do it. Ugggh, I wanted to shoot myself. I hate RI but they had to put it in play immediately? And Rupert's wife at a clear disadvantage having to play with the old timers. I did like the immunity challenge though because it showed the strengths and weaknesses of the tribes. And who's idea was it to have Gervais swimming? IRC on S1 he couldn't swim then.

I'll stick with it probably, but I'm not too optimistic I'm going to enjoy this too much.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I wish they had split the teams with half loved ones, half returning players. This way they could still have your loved ones on the other team but it would be a little more diverse.
I think it would make it interesting later on, when someone who voted your loved one out is asking to join your alliance.

Gervase - How stupid was he? Not only was he useless in the challenge, but then was the loudest one in the end gloating about the win. And the end results were predictable after that.

Ok people, no one bothered to learn how to make fire before coming on the show? This, and learning to swim, seems like the two basics you need to do before coming on.

Colton. I despise him. There is no way that he has changed. What we saw on his last season is who he really is, and that will come out eventually.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> I wish they had split the teams with half loved ones, half returning players. This way they could still have your loved ones on the other team but it would be a little more diverse.
> I think it would make it interesting later on, when someone who voted your loved one out is asking to join your alliance.
> 
> Gervase - How stupid was he? Not only was he useless in the challenge, but then was the loudest one in the end gloating about the win. And the end results were predictable after that.
> ...


I did get the feeling that Gervase's niece kind of thinks he's a jerk anyway. He cost her big time. Speaking of jerks, can that football dude be any more of a jerk?


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I couldn't believe how the initial votes turned out so lopsided when the people (supposedly) hadn't been able to confer about who to vote for.

It was fun watching the veterans wander around rudderless in the boat. I wondered if they'd ever make it back to shore. But they pulled a nice comeback in the puzzle phase.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Dalton's recap:

http://tvrecaps.ew.com/recap/survivor-blood-vs-water-premiere/

And Probst interview:

http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/09/19/jeff-probst-survivor-blood-vs-water-premiere/


----------



## bikegeek (Dec 28, 2006)

I hope we don't have to see Colton crying every week.


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

bikegeek said:


> I hope we don't have to see Colton crying every week.


I'm sure glad Colton changed his personality in time for this season!


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> Is it too early to say that I'm already hating this season?


No.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Well, I didn't think it was too bad. Of course, I was at a party until about 11 pm and tried to watch it while falling asleep on the couch. I still don't know what happened in the last half hour. 

The voting off at the beginning has been done before. No biggie there. 

YES, it would have been much much better to have the loved ones and the returning players be mixed up. They could have still not had the pairs together but at least there would be some equality in setting up camp and such. I think we have all complained about this for years when they set it up that way.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

late for dinner said:


> I'm sure glad Colton changed his personality in time for this season!


Colton's fiancee Caleb actually seemed liked a nice guy. That could be having a moderating influence on Colton, at least when they're together. My gaydar is usually very good but I would have missed on Caleb.

For me, Kat remains one of the hottest women to ever play the game. I'm happy to see her back.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Is it too early to say that I'm already hating this season? Waaaaay too gimmicky. Voting off two people immediately without letting them even play the game? Terrible. Ruppert being the big hero, while the other dude didn't do it. Ugggh, I wanted to shoot myself. I hate RI but they had to put it in play immediately? And Rupert's wife at a clear disadvantage having to play with the old timers. I did like the immunity challenge though because it showed the strengths and weaknesses of the tribes. And who's idea was it to have Gervais swimming? IRC on S1 he couldn't swim then.
> 
> I'll stick with it probably, but I'm not too optimistic I'm going to enjoy this too much.


Do you hate every show you watch? Why not stop watching them?


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I thought it was really entertaining. I'm not a huge fan of Redemption Island, but if they get rid of it at the merge, I'm fine with it. Especially with the option of people switching places. 

Rupert was dumb to switch right from the start though. He doomed both himself and his wife now. If he had stayed, at least his tribe would have accepted him. It seems there's little reason for them to accept Laura now that she's on the other tribe and he's in serious jeopardy. 

I do also like the mixed feelings that everybody is getting when winning immunity with their loved ones being in danger. Cruel that they voted out Gervase's loved one for something she didn't do, but I can't wait to see his reaction next week.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> And Rupert's wife at a clear disadvantage having to play with the old timers.


She didn't have to play with the old-timers. She is at a disadvantage because Rupert put her there.

Probst tried to explain to Rupert that sacrificing himself comes at a cost to his wife, but he wasn't interested.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I've never watched survivor with redemption island. Didn't the host mention they would have to compete? When is that? Does the winner go straight to one of the tribes after he/she wins?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

JFriday said:


> Do you hate every show you watch? Why not stop watching them?


Huh? Not in this case. I'm a Survivor fan, but this season is starting off badly for me.


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

late for dinner said:


> I'm sure glad Colton changed his personality in time for this season!


Don't worry. He threatened to hit Kat with an oar during the challenge. His personality hasn't changed.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

2004raptor said:


> I've never watched survivor with redemption island. Didn't the host mention they would have to compete? When is that? Does the winner go straight to one of the tribes after he/she wins?


They'll show the RI comp next week. The loser gets eliminated, the winner stays on RI and has to compete again, and again...

I'm not clear if they will eliminate one or two next week. Will the challenges always have 3 players? We'll see.

Whoever survives all the RI comps will reunite with the rest of the players later after the merge probably. So Rupert was to win a bunch of comps to be able to get back in the game. A real long-shot.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

2004raptor said:


> I've never watched survivor with redemption island. Didn't the host mention they would have to compete? When is that? Does the winner go straight to one of the tribes after he/she wins?


No, usually what happens is 3 people would compete. It will be Rupert, Candace and Gervise's neice (forget her name). The winning 2 will remain on RI and the loser is then out of the game completely. This will continue week after week until at some point the winner will actually go back into the game. That's how it has happened before.

New twist on RI this season:


Spoiler



The new twist this season on RI is that supposedly loved ones can request to sub in before the competition. Meaning, Gervise could request to sub in to compete instead of his niee. But, that would also then put his niece on the other tribe now.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

loubob57 said:


> They'll show the RI comp next week. The loser gets eliminated, the winner stays on RI and has to compete again, and again...
> *
> I'm not clear if they will eliminate one or two next week. Will the challenges always have 3 players? We'll see.*
> 
> Whoever survives all the RI comps will reunite with the rest of the players later after the merge probably. So Rupert was to win a bunch of comps to be able to get back in the game. A real long-shot.


That's what they did in the past when there were 3 on RI.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks to both of you for the RI explanation.


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

I liked it! The twist that the tribes will vote off somebody on their tribe just to spite somebody on the other side is huge! It will be interesting to see how this pans out.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Huh? Not in this case. I'm a Survivor fan, but this season is starting off badly for me.


As did last season. Here's your first post from last eseason.



Steveknj said:


> I'm getting no buzz from this group of players. Even the "favorites" are a rather boring bunch. Maybe I'm just bored with the game. By the time they to the immunity challenge, all I could think is, why did they stretch this out to 90 minutes? It's the first episode, so maybe it gets better. I think part of the problem is that I've seen so many seasons, I could tell who's going to go based how how much screen time certain survivors get. Francesca got a LOT of screen time early, and it getting it. So by the time they go to the IC, I knew that if the Favs lost, she was going.
> 
> And, I really have to stop watching the coming attractions. They REALLY have started giving away WAY too much information.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

JFriday said:


> As did last season. Here's your first post from last eseason.




So what? A couple of bad beginning doesn't mean I won't watch. I've watched since the first season. There's been some great season and some bad ones. I'm not sure what your issue is?


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

JFriday said:


> As did last season. Here's your first post from last eseason.





Steveknj said:


> So what? A couple of bad beginning doesn't mean I won't watch. I've watched since the first season. There's been some great season and some bad ones. I'm not sure what your issue is?


For me the post would have gone into the annoying thread. Every season, pick your reality show, and after the first EP a few post that new season isn't up to par or whatnot.

What usually happens after a few more show airs that person is all on board and enjoying the show.

Rinse and repeat.


----------



## knuckles (Dec 21, 2002)

I can't stand bringing back so many old players. I want to see somebody new, not the same old from previous seasons. Give new players a chance, or have they run out of people that actually apply to be on the show?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

knuckles said:


> I can't stand bringing back so many old players. I want to see somebody new, not the same old from previous seasons. Give new players a chance, or have they run out of people that actually apply to be on the show?


I was thinking that also. Why so many old players all the time? Get some fresh blood. Get some people that learn how to build a fire and know how to survive and how to play the long game.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

late for dinner said:


> For me the post would have gone into the annoying thread. Every season, pick your reality show, and after the first EP a few post that new season isn't up to par or whatnot.
> 
> What usually happens after a few more show airs that person is all on board and enjoying the show.
> 
> Rinse and repeat.


And for every post like that, there's another post where someone really likes it. It's called opinion. These boards would be REALLY boring if everyone just like EVERYTHING.

It's natural, for any series that has multiple seasons (and in this case 20 some odd seasons) to compare one season to the next. Just as you might compare one baseball player to another, or the cheeseburgers at BK to the new improved cheeseburger at Wendys.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

betts4 said:


> I was thinking that also. Why so many old players all the time? Get some fresh blood. Get some people that learn how to build a fire and know how to survive and how to play the long game.


I always think this, but (I guess) the ratings must be better when they have the older, familiar players come back. The problem is, half the time, I don't even remember some of the players they bring back.


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

Steveknj said:


> And for every post like that, there's another post where someone really likes it. It's called opinion. These boards would be REALLY boring if everyone just like EVERYTHING.
> 
> It's natural, for any series that has multiple seasons (and in this case 20 some odd seasons) to compare one season to the next. Just as you might compare one baseball player to another, or the cheeseburgers at BK to the new improved cheeseburger at Wendys.


You missed my point.

Anyone is entitled to their opinion, my annoyance is that they don't wait until they have a legitimate basis for an informed opinion, like watching more than one episode for example.

Even worse are the negative opinions that are posted before someone even watches a show


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

bikegeek said:


> I hope we don't have to see Colton crying every week.


FYP...


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I'm pretty sure ratings went up when they even brought back just a few returning players. It gets people familiar with something right from the start instead of needing to learn everybody. 

And after all the complaints about wanting all new players, CBS did just that for the newest Big Brother and then people complained because nobody was likeable and knew how to play the game. 

At least with experienced players you see a higher-caliber game being played because they've done it once and try to learn from their mistakes. 

I would watch with all newbies or with all returnings or a mix. But I think I like having a few returning players as they seem to up everybody else's game and create a very entertaining season, still with new faces being integrated in.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I was surprised that I didn't recognize several of the returning players. I faithfully watch all the seasons with full attention. 

I was surprised that the returning tribe chose to vote out the doctor lady (one of them I couldn't remember). She looked fit and strong. What could be the possible reasoning there?

Hate Colton. What a drama queen! I thought for sure his tribe would vote him out immediately just as a matter of principle. So odd.

I liked Gervaise's niece and was very sad to see her go. He better step up for her at Redemption Island.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> For me, Kat remains one of the hottest women to ever play the game. I'm happy to see her back.


And her front!

I think I like the twists this year so far.

The part about winning a comp but then knowing your loved one may go home, is a big. And then finding out they went home because of your celebrating! I wonder when Gervase will find that out?

And the fact that Gervase did NOTHING to help his tribe at that comp, but was the most vocal about them winning is just plain stupid. He must have been so thrilled that he wasn't getting sent home for his poor performance that he lost it a little. If his tribe had lost, it may have been him going home for dragging them down during the swim.

Yes, Colton is the same old big bag of ****** (I guess the forum software won't let me talk about Summer's Eve products) we have seen before. You could see it when they were rowing the boat. His loved one seems like a likable guy so far. I don't see what he sees in Colton.

Boy, Tina's daughter is a looker! I hope she doesn't go home anytime soon.

When the one veteran player (I forget who) said "I can started a fire. I watched Rob do it", I thought for sure that would turn into a huge fail, but he did it! Kudos to him!

As a person, Rupert showed a lot of class by trading places with his wife. As a game player, not so much. His wife will be eliminated as soon as they get a chance and he will be stuck fighting against her on RI. Then he will throw the comp to her, and she'll just lose the next time. They will both be home soon! Just my opinion!

Oh, one more thing. When Rupert made the comment about he and his wife "being blood", that's not true. They are married. They would have to be a father/daughter or something like that to "be blood".


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Tracy said:


> *I was surprised that I didn't recognize several of the returning players. I faithfully watch all the seasons with full attention.*
> 
> I was surprised that the returning tribe chose to vote out the doctor lady (one of them I couldn't remember). She looked fit and strong. What could be the possible reasoning there?
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I thought it was funny that Brad Culpepper immediately knew he put his foot in his mouth. You can tell he's a fan of the show. He seemed to know a lot about past players as if he'd studied.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

late for dinner said:


> You missed my point.
> 
> Anyone is entitled to their opinion, my annoyance is that they don't wait until they have a legitimate basis for an informed opinion, like watching more than one episode for example.
> 
> Even worse are the negative opinions that are posted before someone even watches a show


On your first point. Maybe it's more first impression and opinion. It's kind of why I put it like I did. on my OP. I get it's the first episode, but my first impression is that I'm not liking where this is going.

On your second point, also natural to read a description of something and form an opinion. I do that when I choose what new shows to watch. Nothing wrong with that either.

You're right, I may end up liking the season. It's happened before. But I can't form an opinion about something I haven't seen yet, could I? I can only say what I think based on this one episode. I've changed my mind. Perfect example of that was 2012 season of Big Brother. I thought the coaching thing would be lame when I first read about it, then when I saw how it worked, I kind of liked it. Then, they brought the coaches into the game, which I didn't think I'd like, but, it turned out great because of Dan. So, I went from hating, to liking, to hating, to liking! But I formed an opinion before the show started and changed it during. I wish our politicians would do that more often!!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> I'm pretty sure ratings went up when they even brought back just a few returning players. It gets people familiar with something right from the start instead of needing to learn everybody.
> 
> And after all the complaints about wanting all new players, CBS did just that for the newest Big Brother and then people complained because nobody was likeable and knew how to play the game.
> 
> ...


I see your point, and I guess I'm ok with it, to a point. Bring back someone a second time, but when it gets to the 3rd or 4th time, I'm tired of them. For CBS it's less of a risk to bring back returning players, but, if you got a group of newbies that were outstanding (lets say Russell's first season, I don't remember if there were any returnees), then you have a great season. It's up to the producers to find intriguing players.

And sometimes, it's all in the implementation. I thought this implementation could be fun, after ONE episode, I'm not so sure. We'll see.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Bob Coxner said:


> For me, Kat remains one of the hottest women to ever play the game. I'm happy to see her back.


She definitely is one of the ones who is easier on the eyes...her mugshot doesn't do her justice!



loubob57 said:


> I couldn't believe how the initial votes turned out so lopsided when the people (supposedly) hadn't been able to confer about who to vote for.


I was surprised at this too. Were all of the votes for Rupert's wife all votes against Rupert? I know that a lot of people on this board don't like him.



Tracy said:


> I was surprised that I didn't recognize several of the returning players. I faithfully watch all the seasons with full attention.


The only one I'm having trouble with is Laura. I don't recognize or remember her at all. 



Tracy said:


> I was surprised that the returning tribe chose to vote out the doctor lady (one of them I couldn't remember). She looked fit and strong. What could be the possible reasoning there?


Doesn't she have some sort of bad history in her previous seasons? Like she was known for screwing someone over? (or maybe it's the other way around).


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

markz said:


> And her front!
> 
> I think I like the twists this year so far.
> 
> ...


Yeah "blood" is a stretch in most of these cases. But I get the concept!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I'm really enjoying the fact that a player on one teams actions can affect their loved one, it adds what I hope will be a new dynamic to the game play, and they've needed that for a while.

On the other hand despite Colton's pleas of being "improved" markz really pegged what I saw, in the boat it was obvious that the old Colton is still there.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Can't believe Gervase still can't swim. 

I was surprised at how many of the returning players I didn't recognize. For instance, I didn't even remember Aras, much less that he had won a previous season. Didn't remember Linda either. 

And as someone who wears his emotions on his sleeve, even I thought John was a little over the top about Candice. Suck it up dude.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Still hate Colton. I thought for a second maybe he had changed, but nope. 

Totally shocked by his fiancé though. Seemed like a real good guy (and would have never pegged my gaydar either). Doesn't he know that Colton is a sociopath?


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> The new twist this season on RI is that [REDACTED]


Please put spoiler tags around this spoiler.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

InterMurph said:


> Please put spoiler tags around this spoiler.


Sorry. It was already announced and circulated prior to the season started, so I didn't even think about it. Will edit my OP.


----------



## Haps (Nov 30, 2001)

If I were aras I would have just pushed Gervase off that last obstacle on the challenge.


----------



## tonestert (Nov 15, 2007)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I was surprised at how many of the returning players I didn't recognize. For instance, I didn't even remember Aras, much less that he had won a previous season. Didn't remember Linda either.


I'm glad I'm not the only one that can't remember some of these people and I've watched every season. I don't remember Aras either and he won ! Must of been a bad season. I have to admit I tend to remember the women players more than the guys.

Here's a crazy idea, instead of having returning players from different seasons I think it would be interesting to have all the players from the same season back. It would be interesting to see if they would end up close to the same order or if there would be a different final 2.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

tonestert said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that can't remember some of these people and I've watched every season. I don't remember Aras either and he won ! Must of been a bad season. I have to admit I tend to remember the women players more than the guys.
> 
> Here's a crazy idea, instead of having returning players from different seasons I think it would be interesting to have all the players from the same season back. It would be interesting to see if they would end up close to the same order or if there would be a different final 2.


I thought of a couple of returning survivors scenarios:

1) Bring back only winners (a true All-Stars). Let them duke it out for the titel of ultimate Survivor 

2) Bring back only voted out first (and let them actually get a chance). There's an obvious problem with this scenario, most of the first offs were pretty annoying. Imagine bringing back the one who kept singing?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I thought of a couple of returning survivors scenarios:
> 
> 1) Bring back only winners (a true All-Stars). Let them duke it out for the titel of ultimate Survivor
> 
> 2) Bring back only voted out first (and let them actually get a chance). There's an obvious problem with this scenario, most of the first offs were pretty annoying. Imagine bringing back the one who kept singing?


Those ideas are pretty good. I wouldn't bring back anyone that didn't make it to final tribal council. Sometimes, depending on one's definition of best player, the best person doesn't necessarily win if people vote based on anything other than game play. Like some people focus more on social game, or winning comps, or loyalty.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I thought of a couple of returning survivors scenarios:
> 
> 1) Bring back only winners (a true All-Stars). Let them duke it out for the titel of ultimate Survivor
> 
> 2) Bring back only voted out first (and let them actually get a chance). There's an obvious problem with this scenario, most of the first offs were pretty annoying. Imagine bringing back the one who kept singing?


I like the second scenerio. Because they were voted off for various reasons first no one really knows who has game or what their strategy would be.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Or bring back only runners-up? That way at least one of them could finally win.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Bring back only winners (a true All-Stars). Let them duke it out for the titel of ultimate Survivor


The title of "ultimate Survivor" belongs to Sandra.

Two appearances, two victories.

Nobody else comes close.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Speaking of jerks, can that football dude be any more of a jerk?


Seriously.

"We have four guys and a gay guy."

No, jerkwad-- you have five guys.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

I'm not a fan of Kat and now that she's paired up with doofus BB player, even less so. And between the remaining players I just don't think there's sufficient eye-candy this season. :down:

(yes, I'm that shallow  )

Someone said "too bad Rupert went to RI. He's good at building shelters".  REALLY!?!?!? 

I'm actually optimistic about the 'gimmick' this season. It adds a dimension that's new and different. I'm curious how it will play out. Good job CBS. :up:

But please... is every vote out going to be called a "blindside" from here on? Save that word for the real blindsides please!


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Add me to the list that had no idea who Aras was or that he won! I also did not remember Kat either. 

I'm not a big RI/EI twist fan, but I'm looking forward to this season.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

InterMurph said:


> The title of "ultimate Survivor" belongs to Sandra.
> 
> Two appearances, two victories.
> 
> Nobody else comes close.


Well I'd say all of those with ONE win come close 

That said, I'd like to see her prove it against the other winners. I'm not convinced, if she played against all the other winners, she'd win.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> That said, I'd like to see her prove it against the other winners. I'm not convinced, if she played against all the other winners, she'd win.


She defeated three other winners in Heroes Vs. Villains: Tom Westman, Parvati Shallow, and J.T. Thomas.

At any rate, I'm not claiming she would win every possible season. I'm just saying that, because she is the only player ever to win twice, and because she has never lost, she has earned the title of Ultimate Survivor.

I suspect that if she were to play a season against winners, she would be the first voted out, because she is the Ultimate Survivor.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I just watched and I love this season. Sorry haters. I am not a student of the game. Episodes go in one ear and out the other. I have no idea who some of the vets are, despite having watched every episode. Who the hell is Aras? I am rooting for his bro -- overcoming that is an accomplishment.

As for jerkwad football dude... I hate a man vs woman alliance. again.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

I liked it. Love that the loved ones and relatives are split. Also glad Rupert is one step closer to going home. Don't understand why Gervaise was in the swimming part. He couldn't swim in season 1 and still can't. I was happy to see him back and unfortunately he will probably be the first voted off his tribe. His niece got a raw deal. One of the puzzlers should have gone. Most likely Tina's daughter who was bragging about how great she is at puzzles (sorry markz  ).


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

LlamaLarry said:


> Add me to the list that had no idea who Aras was or that he won! I also did not remember Kat either.


Does this jog your memory? Or, anything else?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

The reason Rupert's Laura was voted out was because she was the obvious weakest looking player on her tribe. I don't think it had anything to do with Rupert.

Now, why the vets voted out Candice instead of Tina, I'll never understand. They should know you don't get rid of physically strong players to start.


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

pmyers said:


> The reason Rupert's Laura was voted out was because she was the obvious weakest looking player on her tribe. I don't think it had anything to do with Rupert.
> 
> Now, why the vets voted out Candice instead of Tina, I'll never understand. They should know you don't get rid of physically strong players to start.


Candace getting voted out probably had to do with pre-game alliances. She was a last minute replacement for another former player, and therefore probably hadn't made any alliances. As much as they're not supposed to, a lot of former players keep in contact with each other, and when a returning-players season comes up, they make alliances before the game even starts.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

TheDewAddict said:


> Candace getting voted out probably had to do with pre-game alliances. She was a last minute replacement for another former player, and therefore probably hadn't made any alliances. As much as they're not supposed to, a lot of former players keep in contact with each other, and when a returning-players season comes up, they make alliances before the game even starts.


Funny you mention that because I JUST read this on Dalton's recap



> Then it comes time for the returnees to vote. It is a split decision between Candice and the other Laura, with Aras becoming my instant hero by voting for Gervase and his Philadelphia Eagles shirt and explaining, Im a Washington Redskins fan. I dont necessarily think that is true, because if so, Im sure Aras and I would have had numerous conversations about my beloved football team, but I do know this: That vote was camouflage. None of them will admit it, but my take from my pre-game interviews is that Aras, Gervase and Tina struck an alliance before they ever left the United States. Unfortunately, this is commonplace on seasons with returning players. RC  who was sent home from location with her dad just two days before filming began due to his medical condition  had pre-game alliances as well and even tweeted to me about it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Dang...I would have loved to see RC again!


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

RC RC RC not getting it


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Funny you mention that because I JUST read this on Dalton's recap


I was thinking the same thing when there was a consensus on the votes without actually "knowing" anyone. I was positive that the more well known Survivors have probably gotten together at various functions and know each other. I think that Jeff should make them come clean about it, but he won't. It's another reason I'm not enamored with returning survivors.

I also think Jeff has a relationship outside the house with the football player and his wife. Jeff has a habit of calling people he knows by their last names. As soon as he called the football player by his last name, I figured they were friends.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

late for dinner said:


> RC RC RC not getting it


Who's RC? Only thing I can think of is RC Cola


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Steveknj said:


> Who's RC? Only thing I can think of is RC Cola


maybe this rc:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtL2nAy_pnQ&feature=youtu.be[/media]


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> maybe this rc:
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtL2nAy_pnQ&feature=youtu.be[/media]


Oh yes, I remember now (fondly)


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

LifeIsABeach said:


> One of the puzzlers should have gone. Most likely Tina's daughter who was bragging about how great she is at puzzles (sorry markz  ).


What? No-o-o-o-o!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Yeah, I was hoping they weren't going to vote off Tina's daughter. Her rack is pretty much the only good thing about the family member tribe.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

It's the new and improved Colton! That other guy, from the previous season, was wearing a "mask". Ohhh. I see now.

The guy is such a fake and a brat. He can't just be part of the team, he has to make himself the star. First time by being a complete ******, then he found out the fans didn't love to hate him, they just plain hated him. So he tries going in the opposite direction - I'm misunderstood, poor pitiful me - whatever he was babbling about during that appalling crying jag (I ff'd thru most of it). Then, first time he's under a little stress in the challenge, he threatens his teammate.

I thought to myself, yep, there's the real Colton.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> I also think Jeff has a relationship outside the house with the football player and his wife. Jeff has a habit of calling people he knows by their last names. As soon as he called the football player by his last name, I figured they were friends.


Jeff claims he just instinctively called him by his last name since that's what everybody called him in the NFL. They do have just their last names on their jerseys.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

We need to either a) get far more coverage of Redemption Island, or b) get Candace back into her tribe, because she's got a rockin' body.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> Jeff claims he just instinctively called him by his last name since that's what everybody called him in the NFL. They do have just their last names on their jerseys.


and I'm sure Jeff was around the NFL? Most players are refered to by first and last name by announcers.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I didn't expect the vote at the beginning. While the voting was going on, I thought that the voted off players would go to the other tribe. Would have been interesting to see if a pair could survive one than one week without getting broken up. Disappointed that redemption island is back.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

The season Aras won was dominated by the Air Force pilot, Terry, who had an amazing immunity challenge run only to lose the final (extraordinarily lame floating/balancing) immunity challenge. 

It's funny seeing people get bent out of shape by football guy not including whatshisgay as one of the guys, when he's clearly not one of the guys. But, if he doesn't go with the girls, he is a vote they can string along.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Having seen Colton play, I would not go into the game wanting his partner in my alliance. He does seem like a good guy though, so maybe they will change their minds if he proves to not be psychotic.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

All the guys remember the female players and their racks.  

Well, I for one CERTAINLY remember Aras.


----------



## vman (Feb 9, 2001)

I an't believe no one has mentioned Culpepper's counting scene about 4 of 9 and 5 of 9. It was hysterical!


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

JFriday said:


> and I'm sure Jeff was around the NFL? Most players are refered to by first and last name by announcers.


Not to mention there was also a Dante Culpepper in the NFL, who was also a QB. (Yeah, I know Dante is black)


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I find Rupert as annoying as Colton. Can't stand either one.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I was hoping at the beginning they would have split returners and loved ones and had each group pick from a bag of 5 x colored rocks and 5 y colored rocks and mix the teams up that way.

I think it would be interesting to see a season of one team made up of players who were removed early due to injury (though none of the ones who fit that description who had already been brought back in prior seasons) or runners up (who hadn't already been brought back) versus a team made up of _Naked and Afraid_ contestants. 

I thought Marissa had a rocking bod as well, and pretty much knew as soon as the loved ones lost (even without Uncle Idiot's antics) that she was gone because of the eye candy factor. I HATE that it seems like the best looking women are always the first to go. I would have liked to see more of her personality beyond the reality that her uncle just screwed her out of the game.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Fool Me Twice said:


> It's funny seeing people get bent out of shape by football guy not including whatshisgay as one of the guys, when he's clearly not one of the guys. But, if he doesn't go with the girls, he is a vote they can string along.


How is he not a guy?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

David Platt said:


> How is he not a guy?


I interpreted that as he's not really part of the bromance that the other 4 guys had going on (we saw them on camera together a lot more than with Caleb), not that he's literally "not a guy". And he even said in his one-on-one that he wasn't really that into the guy alliance.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

laria said:


> I interpreted that as he's not really part of the bromance that the other 4 guys had going on (we saw them on camera together a lot more than with Caleb), not that he's literally "not a guy". And he even said in his one-on-one that he wasn't really that into the guy alliance.


have you considered it's because they kept him at arms length because he was gay? if they hadn't known up front, they'd probably have welcomed him into their alliance. you know how some straight guys are - they can't be seen hangin' out with the gays, someone might get the "wrong impression".

i suspect the reason caleb said he wasn't really into the alliance was because he had already sensed the others apprehension, and knew he'd be the expendable member.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

NorthAlabama said:


> have you considered it's because they kept him at arms length because he was gay? if they hadn't known up front, they'd probably have welcomed him into their alliance. you know how some straight guys are - they can't be seen hangin' out with the gays, someone might get the "wrong impression".
> 
> i suspect the reason caleb said he wasn't really into the alliance was because he had already sensed the others apprehension, and knew he'd be the expendable member.


Of course I have... I was posting how I interpreted the Fool Me Twice's post that he's "not a guy", not how the on-screen alliance was developing.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> Not to mention there was also a Dante Culpepper in the NFL, who was also a QB. (Yeah, I know Dante is black)


Brad was a defensive lineman not a QB.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I was confusing Brad Johnson--who I think was a white QB at Minn. with Dante Culpepper, who was black. This guy is neither one of them (obviously)--a defensive player who also was at Minn.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> I was confusing Brad Johnson--who I think was a white QB at Minn. with Dante Culpepper, who was black. This guy is neither one of them (obviously)--a defensive player who also was at Minn.


He started his career in Minnesota played 2 years there then played for Tampa Bay for 6 years and finished with 1 in Chicago.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Culpepper's "four guys and a gay guy" comment was indefensible. I am now rooting against him big time.

I predict that Hayden is going to go far in the game. Based on what I remember about him from BB, he's very likable, and good at physical challenges. Survivor is a different game, though, so I guess we'll see.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not sure "niece" is blood enough to bother Jervase that she got the boot. Some of these couples relationships don't lend to the "blood" appeal of the show. Aras and his brother have a strained relationship too, so it's hard to think their relationship will have near the effect on decisions like a husband and wife would.

If Colton can flit around like the gay pride parade, I don't see describing his partner as "the gay guy" as a big deal. Any more than saying we got the 4 white guys and the black guy. It was the easiest differentiation of the 5 guys on the tribe.

So it was an ignorant statement. He's a dumb jock who has problems counting to 9. It certainly didn't seem to be said maliciously. 

Tina's daughter wouldn't make the top 20 hot survivor chick list. (potential thread?)


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

fmowry said:


> So it was an ignorant statement. He's a dumb jock who has problems counting to 9. It certainly didn't seem to be said maliciously.


Far from dumb. After the NFL in 2001 he want back to Law School at the University of Florida and is a practicing trial attorney in Tampa. However, that whole scene was hilarious!


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Einselen said:


> Far from dumb. After the NFL in 2001 he want back to Law School at the University of Florida and is a practicing trial attorney in Tampa. However, that whole scene was hilarious!


There are millions of lawyers in the US. Not all are smart. Many can count to 9 though especially if they can use their fingers.  I mean aren't there > 9 on a jury? He seems pretty dumb.

I find it a bit hypocritical that many descriptions of women in these threads focus on their boob size yet it's taboo for a player to differentiate between nondescript white guys by singling out the gay guy.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

He's not differentiating between the different guys. He's saying a gay guy is not a guy. That's a huge difference.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

fmowry said:


> I find it a bit hypocritical that many descriptions of women in these threads focus on their boob size yet it's taboo for a player to differentiate between nondescript white guys by singling out the gay guy.


There's a difference between "the gay guy" and "four guys and a gay guy".


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

David Platt said:


> He's not differentiating between the different guys. *He's saying a gay guy is not a guy*. That's a huge difference.


That's obviously your opinion and I disagree with it. He called him a gay guy (which he his BTW, and out so there's no secrecy there).

So to claim he's saying a gay guy is not a guy is simply not factual.

Bunch of guilt laden people here.

Is it OK to call Colton gay?


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

laria said:


> There's a difference between "the gay guy" and "four guys and a gay guy".


Mountain out of a mole hill. The easiest way to differentiate the others among a group is to pick out a descriptor. If everyone during the whole day they've been together knows one guy is obviously gay (and the partner if the biggest dick in Survivor history), labeling him is such doesn't need to be malicious.

Quick, describe the other 4 guys. You probably can't (I can't) but you remember the gay guy.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

fmowry said:


> Mountain out of a mole hill. The easiest way to differentiate the others among a group is to pick out a descriptor. If everyone during the whole day they've been together knows one guy is obviously gay (and the partner if the biggest dick in Survivor history), labeling him is such doesn't need to be malicious.
> 
> Quick, describe the other 4 guys. You probably can't (I can't) but you remember the gay guy.


I think you're missing the point. I don't have any issue identifying him as "the gay guy". He, the football guy, and Candace's husband the doctor guy are the only 3 of the 5 that I remember.

The issue that some people are having is with the conversation that the football guy was having with at least one of the other guys (the doctor guy I think? maybe others) and he said that their alliance had "four guys and a gay guy". Why would he not just say that their alliance had five guys? He is not on a forum where no one remembers anyone's name yet. I'm pretty sure that the other guys on the tribe would know who he's talking about if there are five guys on the tribe and he said "we have five guys".


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

laria said:


> I think you're missing the point. I don't have any issue identifying him as "the gay guy". He, the football guy, and Candace's husband the doctor guy are the only 3 of the 5 that I remember.
> 
> The issue that some people are having is with the conversation that the football guy was having with at least one of the other guys (the doctor guy I think? maybe others) and he said that their alliance had "four guys and a gay guy". Why would he not just say that their alliance had five guys? He is not on a forum where no one remembers anyone's name yet. I'm pretty sure that the other guys on the tribe would know who he's talking about if there are five guys on the tribe and he said "we have five guys".


The issue is not that he described the one guy as gay, it's that he didn't describe the other guys as anything more than being guys, which the gay guy is as well. It would be as if you had 5 apples, 4 macintosh apples and a gala apple and saying you had 4 apples and a gala apple. Isn't the gala apple an apple too? Now if he said we have 4 straight guys and a gay guy, I get the differentiation. That would be equal to saying that there are 4 white guys and a black guy.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> The issue is not that he described the one guy as gay, it's that he didn't describe the other guys as anything more than being guys, which the gay guy is as well. It would be as if you had 5 apples, 4 macintosh apples and a gala apple and saying you had 4 apples and a gala apple. Isn't the gala apple an apple too? Now if he said we have 4 straight guys and a gay guy, I get the differentiation. That would be equal to saying that there are 4 white guys and a black guy.


I'm not sure if you quoted me because you're agreeing with me, or if you're trying to explain to me... but you just said basically the same thing I did.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I'm sorry, but there is no way you can convince me that Culpepper's comment was innocuous. I just went back and re-watched it to make sure I heard it correctly. Here's exactly what he said:

*"Well, the key is we got five guys right now ... We've got four guys and a gay guy".*

The way he phrased it clearly indicates that he views Colton as not a real guy, or less of a real guy. It was a scummy thing to say.


----------



## tonestert (Nov 15, 2007)

Bob Coxner said:


> Not to mention there was also a Dante Culpepper in the NFL, who was also a QB. (Yeah, I know Dante is black)


Yea that's the only Culpeper I knew from football and I thought when Monica played the 1st time she was married to Dante so I was surprised to see Brad Culpepper.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

laria said:


> I'm not sure if you quoted me because you're agreeing with me, or if you're trying to explain to me... but you just said basically the same thing I did.


Yep, I'm agreeing with you. Just pontificating


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

fmowry said:


> That's obviously your opinion and I disagree with it. He called him a gay guy (which he his BTW, and out so there's no secrecy there). So to claim he's saying a gay guy is not a guy is simply not factual. Bunch of guilt laden people here. Is it OK to call Colton gay?


of course it's okay to describe Caleb as gay, because he is. What's not okay is to say he's 'not a guy.' His exact words, describing a group of five people: "we have four guys, and a gay guy." His phrasing clearly differentiated Caleb from being a guy. That's not my opinion; that's a fact. What's up for dispute is whether there was malice behind it.

Similar examples that might further clarify what I thought was a pretty simple language issue:

Describing a group of five animals: "we have four dogs, and a cat."
Describing a group of five pieces of fruit: "we have four apples, and a banana."


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

In the past, how have gay males aligned when it came to a male alliance vs. female alliance?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

gweempose said:


> I'm sorry, but there is no way you can convince me that Culpepper's comment was innocuous. I just went back and re-watched it to make sure I heard it correctly. Here's exactly what he said:
> 
> "Well, the key is we got five guys right now ... We've got four guys and a gay guy".
> 
> *The way he phrased it clearly indicates that he views Colton as not a real guy, or less of a real guy. It was a scummy thing to say*.


However amusingly enough, on a technicality he's more of a "mans man"


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JFriday said:


> and I'm sure Jeff was around the NFL? Most players are refered to by first and last name by announcers.


I just took that as Probst trying to be cool himself, be "one of the guys" by calling the NFL player by his last name. I don't think Probst knows him or has any outside relationship with him. I just think Jeff sees Brad as someone Jeff would want the approval of, and so calling Brad what Jeff perceives would be considered "cool" was simply his way of getting that approval.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

tonestert said:


> Yea that's the only Culpeper I knew from football and I thought when Monica played the 1st time she was married to Dante so I was surprised to see Brad Culpepper.


As was I.

No need for a 1.5 hour premiere. Survivor your format works well in 1 hour time slot. Anything more, including the finales, kind of sucks to watch. I thought this first episode was good, yet boring due to being a bit too long.

I watched every season of survivor and had a hard time placing a few of the returning contestants. Which is fine by me I would rather have new players so not remembering one or two works for me lol. Because of all the returning players I am already a bit down on the season. As with everyone else its like waiting for Colton to be voted off - the guy should never have gotten a chance to come back in the first place.

Wondering who the first will be to start searching out the hidden immunity.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I just took that as Probst trying to be cool himself, be "one of the guys" by calling the NFL player by his last name. I don't think Probst knows him or has any outside relationship with him. I just think Jeff sees Brad as someone Jeff would want the approval of, and so calling Brad what Jeff perceives would be considered "cool" was simply his way of getting that approval.


Jeff is a complete tool. I really dislike him, I know I have made this point before so I won't go off too much. Jeff is always looking to be cool or seem hip. Having your claim to fame being the host of a once very popular reality show is one step above being a contestant yourself. The way he comes off sometimes just makes him look a fool.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

dirtypacman said:


> Jeff is a complete tool. I really dislike him, I know I have made this point before so I won't go off too much. Jeff is always looking to be cool or seem hip. Having your claim to fame being the host of a once very popular reality show is one step above being a contestant yourself. The way he comes off sometimes just makes him look a fool.


He's the Ryan Seacrest of reality shows....oh wait.....


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> I find Rupert as annoying as Colton. Can't stand either one.


 At least Rupert is a decent human being. Colton on the other hand...?


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

dirtypacman said:


> Jeff is a complete tool. I really dislike him, I know I have made this point before so I won't go off too much. Jeff is always looking to be cool or seem hip. Having your claim to fame being the host of a once very popular reality show is one step above being a contestant yourself. The way he comes off sometimes just makes him look a fool.


I really like him, both professionally and personally. I think he's the best host on reality tv (not that I'm an expert, by any means). I think he does an excellent job of exerting authority over the game and the players without arrogance or ego, and seems genuinely interested in what the players are going through and the strategic dynamics of both the individuals and the tribes.


----------



## tonestert (Nov 15, 2007)

Hcour said:


> I really like him, both professionally and personally. I think he's the best host on reality tv (not that I'm an expert, by any means). I think he does an excellent job of exerting authority over the game and the players without arrogance or ego, and seems genuinely interested in what the players are going through and the strategic dynamics of both the individuals and the tribes.


I agree, Jeff along with Phil from the Amazing Race are my 2 favorite hosts.

Has Jeff said "Come on in guys" for every single challenge for every season ? I guess after so many seasons he's gonna repeat some stuff but "C'mon man".


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

dirtypacman said:


> ...Having your claim to fame being the host of a once very popular reality show is one step above being a contestant yourself. The way he comes off sometimes just makes him look a fool.


"once" very popular? I sure haven't heard of any ratings complaints.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

pmyers said:


> "once" very popular? I sure haven't heard of any ratings complaints.


Yeah I see what your saying as it does still pull in good ratings... but to compare: it was Survivors lowest-rated fall premiere ever so I think the "once" still stands.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

tonestert said:


> Has Jeff said "Come on in guys" for every single challenge for every season ? I guess after so many seasons he's gonna repeat some stuff but "C'mon man".


He purposefully always uses the same phrasing in all his main call-outs. It's part of the game. He's been asked before and said he wouldn't change those things.

FWIW, I think Probst is the best host on any reality show. He's got a right to be proud of his work: he puts in far and away the most effort and has the most hands-on impact on and oversight of his show of any reality host today. How much really does Cat contribute to SYTYCD? Or Seacrest to AI? They are pure hosts. Jeff is much more than that to Survivor.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

madscientist said:


> ... How much really does Cat contribute to SYTYCD? ....


Cat learned how to say "Judges."


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

fmowry said:


> Tina's daughter wouldn't make the top 20 hot survivor chick list. (potential thread?)


I'd agree, but that doesn't mean she's not attractive.



tonestert said:


> I agree, Jeff along with Phil from the Amazing Race are my 2 favorite hosts.
> 
> Has Jeff said "Come on in guys" for every single challenge for every season ? I guess after so many seasons he's gonna repeat some stuff but "C'mon man".


Now he's going to have to change it to "Come on in guys and gay guys."


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

madscientist said:


> How much really does Cat contribute to SYTYCD? Or Seacrest to AI? They are pure hosts.


Well, Nigel Lythgoe said at the end of this season of SYTYCD that the female winner wouldn't even have cracked the top 20 had Cat not fought hard for her inclusion behind the scenes. I think her role is more than just being cute and lovable.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

Haps said:


> If I were aras I would have just pushed Gervase off that last obstacle on the challenge.


Pushing someone (especially someone who can't swim well) into water before they are ready probably isn't a good idea. But he could have helped him up the steps. Along those lines, why was Aras the ony one helping Gervase swim that last segment? It seemed like the others were just waiting by the boat for them to get there. Why didn't anyone else swim back and give Aras a hand pulling Gervase along?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

LordKronos said:


> Pushing someone (especially someone who can't swim well) into water before they are ready probably isn't a good idea. But he could have helped him up the steps. Along those lines, why was Aras the ony one helping Gervase swim that last segment? It seemed like the others were just waiting by the boat for them to get there. Why didn't anyone else swim back and give Aras a hand pulling Gervase along?


Because they were all untying the knots so that when Aras and Gervase got there, the boat would be ready to go.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Because they were all untying the knots so that when Aras and Gervase got there, the boat would be ready to go.


I'll have to watch it again, but I though I just saw them all hanging onto the side of the boat, watching Aras and Gervase. Though even then, you don't really know how they edit this stuff, so I guess it doesn't say much.

But if you are right, I do find that odd. Usually, isn't the requirement that the whole tribe has to arrive at the location before anyone can begin working on that part of the challenge? That's what makes the slow people get so much resentment. I wonder why they would have done it differently this time.


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

I just watched. Meh.

I want a season where there only is one tribe. Start with 20 and work your way down.


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

Hcour said:


> I really like him, both professionally and personally. I think he's the best host on reality tv (not that I'm an expert, by any means). I think he does an excellent job of exerting authority over the game and the players without arrogance or ego, and seems genuinely interested in what the players are going through and the strategic dynamics of both the individuals and the tribes.


 Without Jeff there would be no Survivor, I doubt it would have lasted more than one season...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

dfergie said:


> Without Jeff there would be no Survivor, I doubt it would have lasted more than one season...


Hard to say. We are very used to Jeff. Doesn't mean someone else couldn't do the same job as Jeff or better. But the show is molded the way he wanted. Personally I don't like that he has so much influence in the outcome of the game, but the game has always been played that way, so it is what it is.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Remember the season when Rosie did the reunion show instead of Probst? Ugh. Byrant Gumbel hosted a couple of those as well. What the hell was CBS thinking?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

VegasVic said:


> Remember the season when Rosie did the reunion show instead of Probst? Ugh. Byrant Gumbel hosted a couple of those as well. What the hell was CBS thinking?


Totally agreed.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

dfergie said:


> Without Jeff there would be no Survivor, I doubt it would have lasted more than one season...


Jeff did not make Survivor what it is, he helped mold it to the point it has evolved but he did not make Season 1 or any of the seasons by any means. And yes I understand his role both in production and inside the game itself.

Saying Jeff is the best reality show host is comparable to saying "so and so" is the best QB on the NY Jets. They all stink, but he stinks the least.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

dirtypacman said:


> Jeff did not make Survivor what it is, he helped mold it to the point it has evolved but he did not make Season 1 or any of the seasons by any means. And yes I understand his role both in production and inside the game itself.
> 
> Saying Jeff is the best reality show host is comparable to saying "so and so" is the best QB on the NY Jets. They all stink, but he stinks the least.


I don't think he stinks. I think he's very good actually. It's just hard to say if anyone could have been better, since there's no one to compare to.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> Remember the season when Rosie did the reunion show instead of Probst? Ugh. Byrant Gumbel hosted a couple of those as well. What the hell was CBS thinking?


I thought Gumbel was very good and in some respects better than Jeff, because he could think of the questions more to the point of view of a fan, since he wasn't actively involved in the show 24/7. He's an excellent interviewer. Rosie was just a train wreck. That could have been you or me hosting that show, she was such a fan girl.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Maybe Colby could take over if Jeff left. I think Colby does a good job on _Top Shot_...


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

At this point, Probst is synonymous with _Survivor_. I don't think you can have the show without him. And I think he does a pretty good job all in all.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

He's 51, his talk show lasted one season. He'll be on the Survivor gravy train until it's over.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Anyone remember when Probst used to host Rock & Roll Jeopardy? Seems like an eternity ago. I loved that show!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

gweempose said:


> Anyone remember when Probst used to host Rock & Roll Jeopardy? Seems like an eternity ago. I loved that show!


I still have a Season Pass for it on one of my TiVos. Unfortunately, it never repeats anymore. I remember when they had actual rock stars on playing for charity and Mark McGrath from Sugar Ray knew EVERYTHING!


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

gweempose said:


> Anyone remember when Probst used to host Rock & Roll Jeopardy? Seems like an eternity ago. I loved that show!




SO and I used to watch it all the time on the weekends back when we started dating. When _Survivor_ started and we started watching it we were both like, HEY! It's the Rock and Roll Jeopardy guy!


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

LordKronos said:


> But if you are right, I do find that odd. Usually, isn't the requirement that the whole tribe has to arrive at the location before anyone can begin working on that part of the challenge? That's what makes the slow people get so much resentment. I wonder why they would have done it differently this time.


They did have to wait for everyone to get up on the platform before they could go further, but you're right and I found it strange as well that some could start on the boat while people were still trying to get OFF the platform into the water. That really helped the returning players; they were able to catch up completely even though Gervase was so bad. Of course then they lost it all again by not being able to paddle a boat.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> At this point, Probst is synonymous with _Survivor_. I don't think you can have the show without him. And I think he does a pretty good job all in all.


I think you could. Why not? The Price is Right went on without Bob Barker after 20 or more years. Jeopardy went on after Art Fleming and now we think of Alex Trebeck as the host of the show.

Would it be the same? Of course not. It actually might freshen the show up a bit.


----------

